# slime algae solutions



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive been battling a green line algae for a while with manual removing and Im having a hell of a time. So Im trying to find other solutions. I've read that if you add cycling bacteria, there has been success in 2-3weeks with a few rounds of adding cycling bacteria to an established tank?? anyone have any experience in this??

Ive been considering adding Dr tims products?? 

Ecobalance pro-biotic for reefs
And
Waste away


Not sure if these are the best ones out there or if this is even a good idea. looking for some help and advice. 

I have a mixed reef tank with inverts, nems, and clams, along side corals and fish.....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*test results*

what are your test results .... sometimes adding shelf stuff is not really a great solution .. its best to address a problem when u know what is causing it ..
post your findings and go from there ..... jmho


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

I think maybe lowering phosphates would help


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Avoid as much as possible any liquid additives ... one simple solution ... try do water changes from once a week to possibly twice a week?

A good RO/DI is essential too ...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya I'm doing 2-5gal water changes a week. (90-100gal) also using a vertex ro/di unit with two two tds meters reading 0....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

mmatt said:


> Ya I'm doing 2- water changes a week. (90-) also using a vertex ro/di unit with two two tds meters reading 0....


I have a 20 gallon and am doing 5 gallon water changes a week. Am i doing something wrong? Everything is doing great?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So did some test today. Most things seem to be in check. 

I am losing Coral and some of my Coral are not growing to well. Nems are doing great. And so are fish. 
Only thing that seems to be off is my salt level which I'm sure might be the issue with coral but still doesn't solve the algae issue. I think. 

Phosphates 0.04ppm
Alk 2.1 meq/l and 5.9dkh
Cal 360ppm 
Mag 1000mg ppm
PH 8.0


Salt is 1.022


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Check your magnesium levels, too


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Check your magnesium levels, too


I'll do that tonight


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Your alk and calcium seem low - might be causing the lack of growth.

mYou Might want to (slowly) increase your alk and cal. Target 7-8 alkalinity and 400-420 calcium. Check your mag and get it to 1300 if it's low.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Mag is at 1000mg


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Addicted said:


> Your alk and calcium seem low - might be causing the lack of growth.
> 
> mYou Might want to (slowly) increase your alk and cal. Target 7-8 alkalinity and 400-420 calcium. Check your mag and get it to 1300 if it's low.


How do I boost the mag?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

As noted above I also think your Alk, Calc and Mg levels are low.

I'd ramp up Alk between 7-8 and Calc to 430. Mg to 1350-1400 just my opinion.

I used Kent Marine Tech M but there are other products that do the job.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So a doser might be a good investment for me .....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, it sounds like it's time for a doser. Too bad you missed Black Friday, but Boxing Day is right around the corner.
Now comes the research into what method you want to use to dose.......good luck!
The key to any dosing is maintaining consistent levels. Get into the ranges that others have noted and KEEP it steady. This is why a doser is good. It prevents spikes on the day you dose, and then the tank starts to draw the minerals down until you dose again. You want to prevent the see saw.
Your tank should respond fairly quickly, but be patient as well. Eventually you will get rid of the algae.
Probably.....😊


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Slime algaes can be a headache but eventually if you try your best will go away.
My personal opinion would be to try to manually remove as much as you can without disturbing it at least trying no too, weekly water changes or twice a week, adding flow, reducing lighting period, feeding less, skim wet, do no try to add things to remove slime it will just reduce it for a while but wont solve your problem it will be back.
If your water parameter are low but steady thats ok better than trying to bring them up too fast might shock your corals so just bring them up gradually.
I always recommend everyone to vacuum your sand carefully, eventually if you don't pockets of phosphates will be buried in your sand and it might cause this algaes to happen but I know a lot of people do not agree with vacuum the sand.
Good luck and don't give up it happen to all of us....


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool thanks Alex. I really don't want to add chemicals but I should be dosing my alk, cal, and mag. I've lost quite a few corals over the past few months. I'm sure my numbers have something to do with it. I've lost thriving colonies. Losing them Prob caused the alage issue. But i will dose slowly the try and get my numbers up to spec. SLOWLY of course. Lol. And I have started giving trouble spots on the sand a little vac.


----------

